# Short Sunderland



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2014)

In French service

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

SHORT SUNDERLAND - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

WW2 Photo Short Sunderland Flying Boat in Action US Navy Glossy"4 x 6" U | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

Press Photo: WONDERFUL Tail Gunner Position on British RAF Sunderland Flyingboat | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

RNZAF Short Sunderland NZ4115 Photo, HC734 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

RNZAF Short Sunderland NZ4107 Photo, HC735 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 15, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> RNZAF Short Sunderland NZ4115 Photo, HC734 | eBay



Nic pic, that's taken at the Museum of Transport and Technology, or MoTaT, Western Springs, Auckland, where it and Solent IV ZK-AMO, whose tail can be seen are on display together. The Sundy is now indoors while it undergoes refurbishment.

This was taken a few years back when they both were outside.




Solent Sunderland sm

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

WW2 - Aviation - Amerrissage d'un hydravion "Sunderland" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 US AAF FLYING BOAT PHOTO 8 X10 - NICE! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

SHORT SUNDERLAND FLYING BOAT RAF 210 SQUADRON DOVER LARGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Original WW2 Official Photo of a RAF Sunderland MK I Flying Boat - K4774 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2020)

SHORT SUNDERLAND FLYING BOAT LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO RAF 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2021)

Sunderland production at the Balckburn Dumbarton factory on the Clyde (575) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> ORIGINAL WW2 US AAF FLYING BOAT PHOTO 8 X10 - NICE! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 577751



That's the prototype Martin Mars. Interesting pic though.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Feb 1, 2021)

It’s the Sunderland’s interior that always impresses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

SHORT SUNDERLAND FLYING BOAT LARGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO RAF 8 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT SUNDERLAND FLYING BOAT LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO RAF 0005 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT SUNDERLAND FLYING BOAT LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO RAF 0001 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

SHORT SUNDERLAND FLYING BOAT LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO RAF 0006 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

Sunderland flying boats escorting the "Empress of Australia" sailing on the English Channel with the King and Queen on board bound for Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2022)

WQ-X V8884 209 squadron Seletar 1947 Singapore 















Original Photo a RAF 209 squadron Sunderland Flying Boat Seletar 1947 Singapore | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Photo a RAF 209 squadron Sunderland Flying Boat Seletar 1947 Singapore at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WQ-X V8884 209 squadron Seletar 1947 Singapore
> 
> View attachment 681064
> 
> ...


WQ-X V8884 209 squadron Seletar 1947 Singapore














Original Photo RAF 209 squadron Sunderland Flying Boat Seletar 1947 Singapore | eBay


Taken at RAF Seletar Singapore 1947. RAF 209 Squadron Sunderland Flying boat. Original photo from RAF Airman's photo album. 8.5cm by 6cm.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

SANDRINGHAM FLYING BOAT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 19TH NOV 1945
Short S.25 Sandringham Mk.I ML788 OQ-ZF It was deregistered on August 18, 1953 and subsequently scrapped.




















R.A.F: SANDRINGHAM FLYING BOAT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 19TH NOV 1945 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for R.A.F: SANDRINGHAM FLYING BOAT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 19TH NOV 1945 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2022)




----------

